# 5000 BC Bunnies Need To Be Rescued



## Pipp (Nov 29, 2006)

This has been brought up before, but now we have a ton of snow on the ground and freezing temperatures expected to last quite awhile, and that can't be good news for the estimated 5000 feral bunnies in the Vancouver suburb of Richmond. I don't know if I should start trying to drop bales of hay to them on thesly (the civic authorities seem to think that feeding them is worse than turning them loose in the first place), or let nature take its course. 

There aremany other colonies around here as well.This areis normally very mild climate-wise, and people really tend to just turn their pet rabbits loose. It's a much more difficult task than the Great Nevada Rescue, because at least those bunnies were all contained in one yard. 

The rescue orgs are no help.SARS is basically a small group of friends who don't seem totrust anybody outside their group, and although they're doing a fabulous job rescuing individual rabbits, mice, rats, etc, they're run off their feet and can't handle what they've got much less this kind of a project. They also don't seem to be doing much of a job of lobbying for their welfare (or if they are, they're not telling anybody, which isn't exactly what 'lobbying' is about), or expanding their volunteer base, and their media relations are abysmal (judging from my own attempts to help as a media person). 

The local HRS people seem to be doing a better job of organizing and are coming off as more professional (or at least proficient), but with their mandate, they are really only concerned with house rabbits, and don't have muchinterest in outdoor situations -- and this obviously will require that. I'm mentally at odds with the HRS because Idon't think that all rabbits have to be house pets, I just want to see them well cared for, protected and entertained. If hutch or yard bunnies have mates and enough room, I don't think they need human companionship, just protection and nutrition.

I'm really at odds with PETA because (as above) I don't think animals are better off dead than caged. And I think human/pet interaction is a wonderful thing -- if the above criteria is met. It's just instances like these where as much as I hate PETA, I really wish a body with their organization skills was around to motivate the public and media.

I may also be at odds with people on this board, judging from the reception that Fish2026 got when he asked about rescuing and releasing domestic bunnies on land set aside for a private wildlife sanctuary, although I would hope that the fact the bunnies are already released will make a difference. The thread was one of the few on RO that got a little heated. 

(http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14131&amp;forum_id=1)

I'm very angry right now becausemany, many, manyformer pet bunnies will die in this weather, and noorganization stood upfor their welfare when they still had a chance.Last June the farmers launched their own campaign,lobbying the media and the gov't to get rid of the rabbits, and the only response wasa small handful of letters from a handful of advocates.There was zip in the way of pressure to save the rabbits, and I think the end result was that permission was given for them to be shot. None were rounded up,no place set up for them to go, which was unfortunate seeing as it was so soon afterthe Nevada peopleaccomplished so much --people are complaining that they prepared sanctuaries for the Nevada bunnies but there weren't any left!!The momentum was lost.

It's going to be an uphill battle, a whole new society will probably have to be formed and accredited, which will take a year, unless I can find an existing one with the same goals. I guess myimmediate interest has to bein a sanctuary -- I already contacted one gov't-related departmentin a position to donate land, and the idea of a controlled 'rabbitat' received a very warm reception. 

Frankly I'd rather work on things that will nip the problem in the bud before it becomes a problem, mostly via an educational and advocacy organization that can: 

-lobby the various levels ofgov't for verysevere rabbit-dumping penalties

-regulate (if not ban) and live animal sales in pet stores (starting with rabbits);pets mustbe 'adopted' by contract, and not 'sold'.

-educate pet owners viaa media and advertising campaign

- organize a major feral and domestic spay and neuter program

-lobby drug companies and research and educational institutions to develop animal contraceptives


Suggestion, comments, hugs welcome.


sas and the gang of 5000


----------



## pamnock (Nov 29, 2006)

Unfortunately, these feral populations may become the death of our captive rabbits if the colonies contract VHD and begin spreading it throughout North America. The more feral populations there are, the higher the chances are of an extensive outbreak.Thousands of rabbits would have to be slaughtered and thousands would die excruciating deaths. Why invite this probability???

Pam


----------



## Haley (Nov 29, 2006)

Ive heard about this before, and it just breaks my heart. They really need someone to step in and help with this. 

Who organized the homes and shelters for the Reno bunnies this past year? I know that about 500 of these bunnies were transported up to Michigan to stay at a rescue near Detroit. These bunnies, since they are feral, are kept outdoors in a large enclosed/predator safe area.They were able to get enough funds to neuter all the males and they just let them free roam.

Something like that would be ideal in these situations. If you can find any rescues with some extra land, and the time and money to do this. 

I agree that a rabbit doesnt need to be kept indoors to be well cared for. And for most of these bunnies, living in a fenced in area outdoors is better than roaming the streets, searching for food, dodging cars (and possibly bullets).

Ugh, this makes me feel so helpless. We do everything we can to save the life of just one bunny, and you think of all those out there that need help, its overwhelming.


----------



## Pipp (Nov 29, 2006)

pamnock* wrote:*


> Unfortunately, these feral populations may become the death of our captive rabbits if the colonies contract VHD and begin spreading it throughout North America. The more feral populations there are, the higher the chances are of an extensive outbreak.Thousands of rabbits would have to be slaughtered and thousands would die excruciating deaths. Why invite this probability???
> 
> Pam



Agreed. Mygoal is still to eliminate the feral populations, not nurture them. (I've ditched any thoughts of feeding the ones out there now). 

IMO, even a sanctuaryMUST have altered rabbits or have the males and females housed separately. Not sure how large areas same sex rabbits will get along, but even if a few are killed in fights, better than being killed by disease, starvation,gunsor poison. (Remember what they did in Australia when they got out of control). 

My idea of 'controlled' still includes no predators, monitoring for illness and NO mating. (Sorry bunnies, it can't be ALL fun).

sas


----------



## Haley (Nov 30, 2006)

I just think there has to be an alternative to sending out people to shoot them all dead. That makes me ill to think about. 

Regardless, the worst action here is no action.


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 30, 2006)

My thoughts are that a minimum should be a trap, speuter, and release program.

Many places use the technique for feral cat colonies. The speutered animals cannot reproduce, but maintain an active territory, effectivly keeping other ferals out of the area.

That helps to control the population, but it doesn't help to protect from illness or predators.

Of course I would prefer to see a sactuary type system, but that may not be possible right off the get go. 

Education, and adopting rather than buying I think are equally important. Prevention of dumping is crucail, other wise more dumped bunnies will replace those that have been saved.

A fine for dumping would be nice. If he goverment could impose a fine like they do for littering. If you get caught, you get a fine.

I don't really have as much spare time as I would like, but I may be some use with instruction...

--Dawn


----------



## Pipp (Nov 30, 2006)

*aurora369 wrote: *


> My thoughts are that a minimum should be a trap, speuter, and release program.
> 
> Many places use the technique for feral cat colonies. The speutered animals cannot reproduce, but maintain an active territory, effectivly keeping other ferals out of the area.
> 
> ...



Actually, the alter and release program is the biggest part.All the Sanctuary part really adds to that is providing a well-fenced,predator proof area (or at least awell-fenced area with lots of predator-proof hiding spots) to release them in. It doesn't even have to be all that big. The 1000 Nevada bunnies were in somebody's backyard. I think Quan Myers Rabbitat is just in a lot next door to her house.

And I think there already is a fine for releasing rabbits, but nobody knows about it, and it's probably not very big and it's rarely invoked.

I'm also envisioning a PETA style poster campaign with pics of sick and starving bunnies, some statsand acatchy slogan that drives home the fact that people who have released their rabbits were in no way, shape or form doing them any favours. 

Nobody has much time. I've spent all week on bunny stuff (again), must get back to finishing this darn book! But we can do what we can to at least raise awareness and bring more bodies and other support into the mix. Even if you can't do anything physical, it sure helps to talk about it. 

Hopefully I'll be able to turn these posts and musings intosome letter writing campaigns, additional postingsand media stories, etc,that may in turn bring in a fewstrong organizers, who can interest somefundraisers and other organizers,who in turn can bring invet support,fence builders/suppliers...and then we can all go rabbit hunting -- in a good way.It all helps! 

sas


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 30, 2006)

Well, I can always take a week end off to help poster spam...

Keep me informed, and if you need some help, let me know and I'll see what I can do!

I would also love to see some low cost speuter clinics for bunnies. If it wasn't so expensive, I'm sure more people would speuter their bunnies.

It's a vision I've been having lately. A big huge education drive, with a week of low cost speuter appointments to sign up for. I'm not sure how many vets would be up for it though. That would really help I think.

--Dawn


----------



## Pipp (Nov 30, 2006)

I've unofficially started a bit of a Vet lobby just by contacting the vet school in Saskatchewan (as well as the Exotics Assoc), andurging a little more participation in forums and other rabbit organizations pointing out the need for a little more treatment education and continuity, and also suggestingmore of a focus specifically on rabbits (as the third most popular pet) at the learning institutions. 

At some point I'll pull out that contact info and hopefully get around to widening the reach, and also get more people to write to them aswell. 

I do plan on writing for some pet mags and doing some pet columns once I get this project done -- the one that's already a year behind thanks to BUNNIES. (But I do love them so!) That may land me somemore connections as well as general support for that type of program.

sas


----------



## naturestee (Nov 30, 2006)

Some days I really hate people.

I think a TNR program would help, although you'd have to reduce the population by a lot. In the cat TNR programs I know of they try to keep the numbers down to prevent spread of disease. Do any of the shelters offer low-cost spay/neuter for rabbits?More shelters are doing it. My nearest shelter added rabbits to their low cost speuter program in the last year or so.

It's also a great idea to talk to the vet collages. Maybe they'd be interested in a rabbit speuter day here and there.Some orgs do that with cats, and there are even speuter-mobiles in some areas for low cost speuters and TNR programs.

As far as education goes, maybe you could encourage the HRS to work with SARS on an education drive? Put up posters and info in pet stores, grocery stores, etc, maybe pool some money and put a big ad in the paper. There's lots of good posters available. Check out this one from OREO:
http://www.ontariorabbits.org/pdfs/DontSetFree.pdf

They have a whole list of great posters and fliers that are meant to be distributed:
http://www.ontariorabbits.org/links/downloads.html

The HRS also has some, although they're more geared to the Easter education campaign:
http://www.rabbit.org/easter/flyer/index.html

My favorite:
http://www.rabbit.org/easter/flyer/childstory.pdf

Prayers for the bunnies!ray:


----------



## Rabbit Hutch (Nov 30, 2006)

The Victoria T/S/R program failed as the un-speutered bunnies tore apart the speuterd ones. 

And it's nice to know you are slamming other peoples efforts - despite how you *think* everyone else is doing such a poor job....rahter than slam others....why not go out and drop off hay or have a media story on it....nothing was done from the people who are *telling others they do nothing* 

It's always easy to criticize others rather than jumping in the trench and getting dirty

The rescue orgs are no help.SARS is basically a small group of friends who don't seem totrust anybody outside their group, and although they're doing a fabulous jobrescuing individual rabbits, mice, rats, etc, they're run off theirfeet and can't handle what they've got much less this kind of aproject. They also don't seem to be doing much of a job oflobbying for their welfare (or if they are, they're not tellinganybody, which isn't exactly what 'lobbying' is about), or expandingtheir volunteer base, and their media relations are abysmal (judgingfrom my own attempts to help as a media person). 

The local HRS people seem to be doing a better job of organizing andare coming off as more professional (or at least proficient), but withtheir mandate, they are really only concerned with house rabbits, anddon't have muchinterest in outdoor situations -- and thisobviously will require that. I'm mentally at oddswith the HRS because Idon't think that all rabbits have to behouse pets, I just want to see them well cared for, protected andentertained. If hutch or yard bunnies have mates and enoughroom, I don't think they need human companionship, just protection andnutrition.


----------



## Pipp (Nov 30, 2006)

Rabbit Hutch* wrote:*


> The Victoria T/S/R program failed as the un-speuteredbunnies tore apart the speuterd ones.



Hi Lisa, glad to hear from you on this. 

Yeah, this is why I think doing in conjunction with a sanctuary type setting might be better. The only bunnies in there together would beneutered ones, even if it means three different areas-- unspayed, unneutered,spayed and neutered.

It's an incredibly tall order, but worth a shot. Everything's worth a shot. 

*Rabbit Hutch wrote: *


> And it's nice to know you are slamming other peoples efforts -despite how you *think* everyone else is doing such a poorjob....rahter than slam others....


And no offense, but this is part of my issue with SARS. You skip the part where it says you're doing a *fabulous* job and take personal offense at the part where it says neither organization is set up to handle this type of rescue.

It's best just to keep the focus on the problemat hand -- the colonies of feral rabbits.I really don't want to lose sight of that objective. If youwould like to share or contribute any other experiences, though, they'dbe much appreciated. 

sas


----------



## missyscove (Nov 30, 2006)

*Pipp wrote: *


> I'm also envisioning a PETA style poster campaign with pics of sick andstarving bunnies, some statsand acatchy slogan thatdrives home the fact that people who have released their rabbits werein no way, shape or form doing them any favours.




At the shelter where I volunteer we have a poster with the slogan"Setting your bunny free dosn't make her FREE, it makes her FOOD."


----------



## likitten007 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Pipp wrote:*


> Rabbit Hutch* wrote: *
> 
> 
> > TheVictoria T/S/R program failed as the un-speutered bunnies tore apartthe speuterd ones.
> ...


This is quite ludicrous coming from a message board that clearly supports rabbitries and breeding - when for every animal you breed- another homeless pet dies in a shelter. It's like free advertizing here.

Itt's so easy to criticise while you sit behind your computer. What you say is plainly false and a blatantlie. These rescue groups are more than a group of "friends"there are hundreds of individuals within this group that do many things to contribute. I guess that's the difference - some want to contribute - others criticize. Sorry - you have to earn trust. We can't just give it away. Sorry, but who can trust people who criticize an organization at every turn, instead of taking initiative like an adult. Werecently spent 12 hrs from dawn until dusk along with 15 or so other volunteers netting rabbits that had been abandoned in Richmond. They all ended up being pregnant -which then became 20-30 rabbits needing rehoming. Didn't see you out that morning. There was lots of press on this.

You seem to think that no one is doing anything - but you don't do your research at all. As a reporter, you should at least be able to do that. Maybe that's why people don't trust reporters.

Rescue groups ARE lobbying, but this takes years and years of working within the legislative format. It is a work in process - not an overnight fix. The best thing you can do as an individual is to write your elected representatives. All of them. They listen - I've had great feedback from both my MP and MLA. And not in a mass email petition - write an individual letter from your heart that clearly illustrates solutions. They can identifiy with you as a voter and a consituent. We are in the media: newspapers, web, radio, television interviews and specials, magazines, newsletters. Sure everyone can always do more - but don't criticize unless you can do it yourself. The only offers you ever made were for other people to do the work - or going behind someone else's back to print an article without their knowledge , and that had the potential to harm a witness. Sorry- but also not very trustworhy.Rescue groups'volunteer bases are constantly expanding- there are tons of opportunities for those who are willing to make a commitment. So don't lie to make yourself feel better. It's quite simple - you have to earn trust to get it. And to earn trust - you have to actually do something.

Despite what you say - these are simply negative comments you have made. You can't write that a group "can't handle what they've got", and are "simply a small group of friends who don't trust anyone outside their group", without being negative. What did you want to accomplish by saying this? Reducing support for SARS, demolishing a reputiation? Breaking the hearts of those that work everyday to help these poor furry souls? 

This will be one of a few posts on this forum - I can't support those who breed.


----------



## Pipp (Nov 30, 2006)

:sigh Lani, I'm not belittling anything that SARS is doing. You guys did a great job out inthe trenches netting the rabbits you did, and everybody REALLY appreciates it, especially the rabbits. 

I'm trying to keep the focus on 5000 feral bunnies, and I'm happily leaving you guys to ably deal with the ones that you can catch and house, and all the surrendered rabbits you foster.

But this attitude unfortunately is just further proof to me that SARS and many rescues like it are their own worst enemies.Hysteria, negative, totally off-baserants againstpeople who are also trying to help rabbits, the rants against people who surrender their rabbits (which only serves to inspire them to let them loose rather than call you), and the rants against the breeders are not going to accomplish anything. 

Do you think thebreeders will stop breeding because you'reberating them? No, it just means instead of working with us and trying to find reasonable solutions, like discontinuingbreeder sales to pet stores and/or initiating adoption policies over retail sales,they'll run for the hills whenever they hear the word'rescue.' And this is coming from someone who would happily throw paint on a fur coat just to make them more trouble to own than they're worth. But I know what battles can be won and which ones only hurt the cause.

The ROboard has both rescuers and breeders, and we all get along justfine. How that can be viewed as a bad thing is beyond me. The breeders here are a major asset to pet owners with medical advice alone, andthey house and transport rescues.I'm sure they can help in other ways, if approached in a professional manner. 

Regardless, that is NOT the debate in this thread.I won't allow this to turn intobreeder vs. rescue.Please stay focused on the 5000 Richmond rabbits!

sas


----------



## pamnock (Dec 1, 2006)

likitten007,

I think it's important to properly identify the real source of the problem - irresponsible owners. (Which can include both breeders and pet owners.) Responsible breeders are not the cause of the 5000 Richmond rabbits.

Many pets are purchased on a whim, without buyers doing proper researchor understanding the commitment and money involved in owning a pet.

A pet is not a cute disposable gift. Educating the public will go much farther in your cause than misplacing blame.

Pam


----------

